#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-03
<jthan> I don't know what that is, even.
<MutantTurkey> greetings from the far east
<waltman> New Jersey?
<MutantTurkey> s/far/north
<MutantTurkey> :P
<pvl1> i need a new jon
<pvl1> ob
<pvl1> job
<MutantTurkey> I need a job...
<MutantTurkey> laid of from 711 i am in a desperate search of suburbia to find another useless mindless wage slave job
<knightzero> Too many people are unemployed these days.  I join the party next Tuesday.
<MutantTurkey> STORM WALL STREET
<MutantTurkey> actually, U.S. steel workers union made an announcement supporting it... interesting
<knightzero> Storming Wall Street would eat into my meager savings.
<knightzero> Plus, its my own fault in my case - I didn't start looking for a way out of financial IT when I saw the market start to dive, and now I'm paying the price.
<MutantTurkey> I don't actually need a job, so i'll shut my trap
<MutantTurkey> I did just buy a new laptop...
<MutantTurkey> HARD EARNED LAPTOP
<MutantTurkey> shoulda bought a car instead...
<knightzero> That's what septa is for.  Use the new laptop to keep from getting bored.
<MutantTurkey> septa is terrible outside of the city
<MutantTurkey> imagine it being like a hand.
<MutantTurkey> if you are at the tip of your middle finger, you need to go all the way back to the center to get back to your thumb
<MutantTurkey> same thing with septa, no cross traffic
<MutantTurkey> no cross train or bus
<knightzero> I'm quite familiar.  I commuted from West Chester to Oaks, PA for 6 months on Septa last winter.....by way of KOP mall and a nice 2 hour layover.
<MutantTurkey> so to get from King of Prussia to Warminster, means going all the way down to onley or market east
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> visting my GF in west chester = HELL
<knightzero> Well....except for on sundays, when I had to go by way of 30th street station.  Those were fun days.
<MutantTurkey> I like 30th street, proximity to drexel food trucks is excellent
<knightzero> Indeed, but since I was working redeye, not a thing was open when I showed up at 11pm on a Sunday, save for the bar in the station.
<MutantTurkey> indeed
<MutantTurkey> from willow grove to west chester is a good 3+ hour trip
<MutantTurkey> at 9am... by the time you hit 9pm, frequency is way lower and its forever and ever
<MutantTurkey> shoulda bought a car...
<knightzero> The septa route to West Chester.....92 if i recall correctly, my mind is trying to block out those memories....really didn't help.
<knightzero> I don't think you could pick a more convoluted route from KOP to West Chester.
<MutantTurkey> 93 I think
<MutantTurkey> I get stuck with the 55->Olney->Broad Street Line -> MFL line all the way to 69 -> 93 I think (may be 94)
<knightzero> That's a very unplesant trip.
<MutantTurkey> Indeed
<MutantTurkey> now I have my laptop + 3G tether.
<MutantTurkey> mmhmmmm
<MutantTurkey> no worries about battery life with my 9 cell
<MutantTurkey> and letting my phone use 3g doesn't suck down my power
<MutantTurkey> though I need to figure out a way to not charge my phone
<MutantTurkey> when on batter
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: is that possible? To not charge a device
<knightzero> What phone are you tethering to?  My phone dies after about an hour of wifi tethering.
<knightzero> Then again, it also dies after about an hour of light websurfing on the phone itself.
<MutantTurkey> samsung galaxy
<MutantTurkey> not wifi tether
<MutantTurkey> 3G tether -> usb
<knightzero> That's a bit of a battery savings, I suppose.
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> wifi kills me too
<MutantTurkey> and my phone is always full battery if its plugged in the lappy
<knightzero> I fiddled around with Power Manager during my trip to california, since I was tethered via wifi but charging via my laptop's USB for the whole trip.  The extra power drain for charging my phone was almost unnoticed.
<knightzero> I'm not sure if it's worth it to stop the device from charging, but every little bit helps, I guess.
<MutantTurkey> I suppose
<MutantTurkey> my batter life is quite good either way
<pvl1> ii need a laptop
<pvl1> but cant afford one
<pvl1> especially cuz i got an underage, when i wasnt even drinking. fml
<pvl1> knightzero, are you being layed off
<pvl1> monday!
<TheEvilPhoenix> you sir should be shot
<TheEvilPhoenix> because mondays SUCK
<pvl1> mondays should eb shot
<pvl1> i dont make them suck
<pvl1> life does
<TheEvilPhoenix> then life should be rewritten
<TheEvilPhoenix> and the universe reassigned to a 26-hour-a-day time system
<pvl1> id actually really like that
<pvl1> or kinda have a bank of time
<pvl1> that should be a game
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<pvl1> i often feel as tho i either have too much time in a day, or more often, seldom enof
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> 0/
<InHisName1> whole lotta netsplits early this morn.
<InHisName1> Morning all
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName1> and another one
 * InHisName1 yawns
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> has anyone teleported with vbox yet ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> "teleported"?
<InHisName> transfer a running VM from one host to another,  could even reboot the first one if needed.
<TheEvilPhoenix> a *running* VM?
<InHisName> yes
<InHisName> that's what the DOC claims
<TheEvilPhoenix> no i havent successfully transfered a *running VM*, but i've successfully shut down the running VM, transferred files, then started it back up in VBox
<TheEvilPhoenix> between systems, of course
<InHisName> I've done that too.
<JonathanD> I've done this in vmware, not in vbox.
<JonathanD> We used to do this thing where we would start a file transfer, then move the VM that the file was being downloaded from while it was running, without the download breaking.
<JonathanD> as a demo.
<InHisName> Spiffy, JonathanD
<JonathanD> Customers always liked that one.
<MobileTurkey1> finally installing age of mythology
<MobileTurkey1> WOOOHOOOOOO
<MobileTurkey1> my entire life has lead up to this
<MobileTurkey1> grrr it won't load
<teddy-dbear> does that mean your life is over?
<MobileTurkey1> led'
<MobileTurkey1> teddy-dbear: it is only the beginning my friend
<MobileTurkey1> TIME TO RELIVE MY CHILDHOOD
<teddy-dbear> when did you leave it?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-04
<jthan> Good evening, children
<teddy-dbear> 0/
<teddy-dbear> wait, let me hide my cookies
<jthan> geeez
<jthan> I see no laws
<teddy-dbear> that is why I'm hiding all my cookies :-D
<JonathanD> hi jthan
<MobileTurkey1> that was the best two hours of my life
<MobileTurkey1> my empire was pretty boss
<jthan> JonathanD: hi. I forgot alla bout that hard drive. Still interested I can go look right this moment
<JonathanD> jthan: sure, cool
<jthan> brb
<jthan> JonathanD: IDE
<jthan> it's a WD600
<jthan> "scorpio"
<jthan> guess it won't do you much good :-(
<JonathanD> ah
<JonathanD> that won't work, no.
<jthan> I tried.
<JonathanD> I wonder if one of these laptops in the basement is sata
<JonathanD> jthan: no prob, I appreciate it anyway :)
<jthan> I like to keep the flow of electronics free and flowing, so I offer when I can
<JonathanD> I hear ya.
<JonathanD> Come get some P4s.
<JonathanD> :p
<JonathanD> Theres... 12 of them, I think.
<JonathanD> although the bottom 3 might have water damage.
<JonathanD> darn flooding.
<JonathanD> how's a man supposed to run a holodeck with water coming in.
<JonathanD> poor pleia2 must have thought it was 2012 or something.
<InHisName> 12 what, JonathanD
<JonathanD> Dell pentium 4s
<InHisName> one core types ?
<JonathanD> Yeah, this is oldish stuff.
<JonathanD> They're 2Ghz or so.
<JonathanD> 2.4s maybe.
<jthan> That's great for a fileserver at home
<jthan> Mine is running a celeron
<jthan> works fine
<JonathanD> Need 12 more fileservers?
<JonathanD> :;)
<jthan> I don't think so. Maybe 12 more hard drives?
<JonathanD> I can do that.
<JonathanD> But they're really small hard drives...
<jthan> Yeah that might not help me much.
<JonathanD> I have a 12 disk array enclosure.
<JonathanD> downstairs.
<jthan> I've got two 500GB drives (mirrored) and they are getting close to full-ish
<JonathanD> but they are 9.1s :)
<JonathanD> SOMEWHERE around here I have a box of 250GB SATA disks.
<JonathanD> 6, I think.
<jthan> Lol. Where does one aquire that?
<jthan> acquire?
<jthan> aquire?
<jthan> acquire.
<JonathanD> which?
<jthan> 6 250 gb drives
<jthan> just sitting around
<JonathanD> You would be suprised what businesses throw out.
<JonathanD> My fileserver came from a lawoffice in our building.
<jthan> You did not ever mention a business
<JonathanD> 2 1TBs and 2 500s in it.
<JonathanD> This was 2 years ago.
<JonathanD> I also got a printer they had.
<JonathanD> It had unprinted checks in it.
<jthan> Use them to your advantage.
<JonathanD> I made the building maintenance guy watch me shred them.
<MobileTurkey1> apparently you aren't supposed to hammer your walls at 9:50 pm
<MobileTurkey1> DOESN'T EVERYONE KNOW THE SOUND CURFEW IS AT 10
<MobileTurkey1> :|
<MobileTurkey1> idiot neighbors
<MobileTurkey1> idiot parents
<MobileTurkey1> Y U NO READ TOWNSHIP REGULATIONS
<JonathanD> Why would they.
<MobileTurkey1> because it's important to know such thins
<MobileTurkey1> that way you don't make an asshat of youself calling the police and attempting to file a "noise complaint
<MobileTurkey1> i need to noise complaint on their crappy house. they run the A/C 24/7 / 365 days a year
<MobileTurkey1> it's so loud and always is clanky
<JonathanD> Normal people just say "hey, I don't mean to be a bother, but I have kids sleeping/work in the morning/a snail farm to tend to"
<MobileTurkey1> JonathanD: yeah.... after 10pm
<MobileTurkey1> I told her, look lady I am busy, the only time I can do construction is at night
<MobileTurkey1> I have a sleeping baby in the house, and they come over and complain that their "kid" (he is like 15 or something) needs to sleep and can hear me "hammering away"
<MobileTurkey1> ...
<JonathanD> 15?
<MobileTurkey1> not sure if troll
<JonathanD> yeah, no.
<MobileTurkey1> JonathanD: might be 14
<InHisName> 15 ?  isn't that your age ?
<MobileTurkey1> I am 17 going on 18, that's not how the song goes...
<jthan> lol
<MobileTurkey1> they are super anal about everything
<JonathanD> did the police actualy come out?
<MobileTurkey1> no
<MobileTurkey1> of course not.
<InHisName> neighbors to your apartment ?
<MobileTurkey1> next door
<JonathanD> how did you find out about this?
<MobileTurkey1> JonathanD: I was hammering away...
<MobileTurkey1> they come up to the door yelling at me
<MobileTurkey1> they never gave out candy at holloween...
<JonathanD> jerks.
<jthan> Yeah!
<JonathanD> thats just too far.
<MobileTurkey1> seriously...
<InHisName> two houses with 20 feet air space 'tween ?    Lotta noise insulation there.
<MobileTurkey1> and they run their A/C all the time...
<MobileTurkey1> jedijf: do you think leaving the battery in is bad while plugged into a power outlet?
<InHisName> They musta had the A/C cut out just when you started pounding on your inside walls.   A distant tap tap tap is SOOOO annoying when your A/C stops.
<MobileTurkey1> it doesn't cut out
<jedijf> MobileTurkey1: i do it
<jedijf> even though they say to run the battery all the way down....
<jedijf> i don't think it matters much anymore
<MobileTurkey1> okay
<jedijf> seems like batteries last 2-3 years regardless
<jedijf> so don't sweat the small stuff
<MobileTurkey1> ok
<MobileTurkey1> does capacity just slowly dwindle?
<jedijf> the usb question, you could make a custom cable with the power pinouts disconnected, but boy would you be hosed when you needed a charge
<MobileTurkey1> I have a different cable to charge with
<jedijf> i guess you could rig a switch...but again, too much drama for return
<MobileTurkey1> I could just tape them over?
<jedijf> tape over what?
<MobileTurkey1> the power connector ?
<MobileTurkey1> within the usb plug
<MobileTurkey1> the pins
<jedijf> buy a solar bsaeball cap instead
<jedijf> charge both from that
<jedijf> add a turbine for power boost
<MobileTurkey1> ...
<MobileTurkey1> actually I know a guy who has a solar panel for his car
 * jedijf does
<MobileTurkey1> and come to think of it, a solar backpack
<InHisName> Does my wife's garden count as a solar energy storage device ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> no
 * InHisName sure enjoys the lip smacking ways to save on groceries
<bts3685|vps> jedijf: you don't need to run batt all the way down with newer batteries
<bts3685|vps> in fact, lessens life now
<JonathanD> Morning
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> 0/
<JonathanD> So these folks have a patent on wifi and are going to sue us all.
<JonathanD> How awesome.
<JonathanD> http://www.techdirt.com/blog/wireless/articles/20111001/00365416161/patent-troll-says-anyone-using-wifi-infringes-wont-sue-individuals-this-stage.shtml
<rmg51> sue everyone and be done with it =-O
<JonathanD> Silence! I sue you!
<rmg51> :P
<rmg51> and I will sue you for suing me :-D
<rmg51> now what can I call the early morning meal and not get sued for having "breakfast"?
<rmg51> which it time to have :-[
<JonathanD> Stop talking. I've patented that.
<rmg51> send me a bill
<rmg51> I will file it in the appropriate circular file holder
<rmg51> work time :P
<jedijf> bts3685|vps: yeah i know lith ion doesn't have 'memory'
<jedijf> it seems 2-3 years is just 'life' cycle
<bts3685|vps> right
<bts3685|vps> mine's been pretty good though. 2 years so far, not too much degradation
<bts3685|vps> only lost about 5% so far
<JonathanD> I had a nice battery. Then it died, and the warrenty replacement is terrible.
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> morning to u 2
<InHisName> hey what is the bread name of jedijf ?
<jedijf> pechter's
<jedijf> pechter's of southern NJ
<jedijf> company name ^^^
<InHisName> oh, yea, now I remember
<jedijf> pecker with a 't'
<InHisName> So you're not the bread being sued.
<jedijf> not that i am aware of yet....wouldn't be the first time though
<jedijf> mail arrives 10'ish
<jedijf> who is being sued?
<InHisName> panera bread co
<jedijf> that's more of a restaurant...fast casual
<InHisName> among a bunch of grocery stores, coffee shops etc.
<InHisName> and hotels
<jedijf> hi paultag
<paultag> jedijf: howdy!
<paultag> jedijf: I just sent you mail :)
<jedijf> i shall read it now
<paultag> paulproteus: are you in every channel or something?
<jedijf> omniscient irc
<paultag> :)
<paultag> jedijf: you should have a pending invite to -approved, if you don't mind clearing that up
<paultag> I'll have to set the expiry a bit short so we can do this (logistically)
<paultag> jedijf: in short, we all love this team, and we want to see it approved.
<jedijf> paultag: 3rd tuesday should be more than doable
<paultag> jedijf: roger! If it turns out to be unmanagable, negotiating that date is totally cool
<paultag> jedijf: but let's not go crazy, aye?
<jedijf> paultag: thank you and the council!!!
<paultag> jedijf: dude, thank you
<jedijf> it will be 3rd tuesday, app almost complete just have to add some finishing touches
<paultag> and remember, let us know if there's an issue early, not before the meeting :)
<paultag> jedijf: awesome, I'm so super stoked to hear that
<paultag> jedijf: good morning, anyway :)
<paultag> alright, idle mode activate!
<jedijf> paultag: where would the invite be? no haz
<paultag> 305 / Location: #locoteams  :)
<jedijf> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/pennsylvania/234/detail/
<jedijf> irc meeting thurs ^^^ details
<rmg51> and only one email :-D
<jedijf> rmg51: it's early yet
<jedijf> cause i'm on a building community kick
<jedijf> like the pacs beginner meeting agenda....sign 'em up and Coc them
<rmg51> at least Teddy isn't on the loco mailing list
<jedijf> then the same thing for Hive
<jedijf> heck, i might even make my drivers and order dept do it
 * teddy-dbear hides under the covers =-O
<InHisName> Online mtg at 4pm Oct 6  (20:00 utc) ?
<jedijf> have to change...i thought our default tz was eastern brb
<InHisName> so you really meant 8pm eastern time ?  Not UTC ?
<jedijf> team default updated to eastern
<jedijf> event changed
 * TheEvilPhoenix yawns
<TheEvilPhoenix> hello
<JonathanD> Morning folks.
<TheEvilPhoenix> ewww
<TheEvilPhoenix> dont remind me its morning
 * JonathanD still looking for fosscon venues. help me find fosscon venues.
<InHisName> JonathanD lost his fosscon ?   What is a fosscon,  --> a convention for foss ies ?
<JonathanD> it's a conference.
<JonathanD> Yes, that, pretty much.
<InHisName> Nice Crisp Morning to you TheEvilPhoenix
<jedijf> all this LoCo business has left me hungry
<JonathanD> You mentioning hunger has gotten me hungy.
<jedijf> and under-caffeinated
<TheEvilPhoenix> DAMN YOU ALL
<TheEvilPhoenix> </caffeine-induced rage>
<jedijf> last 2 weeks i have not had my turbo hot black (2nd dose) in the morning
<InHisName> hello am I still getting packets out to internet ?
<jedijf> no you are not
<jedijf> telepathy is working though
<InHisName> Great,  probably that one came much later to you than 11:55
<InHisName> I had NO pings or browsing for 10 minutes but I kept getting new messages from #cisco. Really strange.
<jedijf> 11:08 -!- InHisName [~InHisName@c-71-225-221-235.hsd1.pa.comcast.net] has quit [Ping timeout: 252 seconds]
<jedijf> 11:13 -!- InHisName [~InHisName@c-71-225-221-235.hsd1.pa.comcast.net] has joined #ubuntu-us-pa
<jedijf> 11:55 < InHisName> hello am I still getting packets out to internet ?
<InHisName> Weird, so it got thru quickly.   While I couldn't ping 8.8.8.8 or browse anything I tried for 5 more minutes.  Then you answered and I noticed pings working again.  Browsing ok now too.   But pidgin kept on truckin'
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> howdy mr baconizer
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going?
<SamuraiAlba> I fixed my laptop issue with the AMD ATI drivers :)
<InHisName> fair to middlin'
<SamuraiAlba> Bios update :)
<InHisName> great !
<SamuraiAlba> Turned off the Intel video IN BIOS :)
<SamuraiAlba> Now, my i7 @ 2.0ghz does 3k keys/sec for WEP cracking
<SamuraiAlba> my Radeon 6770?
<SamuraiAlba> 41k :)
<InHisName> I fixed my vbox problems ---> reformatted, partitioned and rebuilt the box
<SamuraiAlba> WOOT!
<SamuraiAlba> Nice ;)
<InHisName> Also back in Aug I landed an HP tablet during the fire sale.
<SamuraiAlba> I'm runnign a 10 server 512 user Teamspeak server on the Dual Core Black Edition
<SamuraiAlba> Cool!  Got touchdroid on it?
<InHisName> They emailed that they ran out and it would take 8 weeks to build more ??? Really ??  weird.
<SamuraiAlba> wow
<SamuraiAlba> I'm in college :)
<InHisName> No WebOS   take off of palmOS
<SamuraiAlba> Network Management/Cyber Security :)
<InHisName> Kewl
<SamuraiAlba> I also have an interview on monday for Campus IT :)
<InHisName> Suposedly there are some working on putting android onto it.
<InHisName> Great !
<SamuraiAlba> They have a droid build with full multi touch for it now :)
<SamuraiAlba> Campus IT needs the help LOL
<SamuraiAlba> Cant access CAMPUS email ON CAMPUS from WIRELESS with ANY device
<SamuraiAlba> same for campus web site
<SamuraiAlba> I tried Win 7, Win 8, Ubuntu, Fedora, Backtrack, and RHEL on my lappy with two different wireless adapters...
<SamuraiAlba> no joy
<SamuraiAlba> Also, since hooking up a NEW HP Laserjet network printer in the lab, NO printer is working in the academic building.  Removing the new printer is not helping
<InHisName> b persistant, you'll get it.
<SamuraiAlba> I suggested shut the entire NET down
<SamuraiAlba> then restard from servers > switches > Clients
<SamuraiAlba> *restart
<SamuraiAlba> They refused since they dont want the website to go down for any reason >.<
<InHisName> a little severe early on
<SamuraiAlba> But the quickest possible fix
<SamuraiAlba> would take 1 hour according to IT
<WiCkD1> hello.
<SamuraiAlba> I have been in situations where adding one network device craps on the etwork and that fixed it :)
<SamuraiAlba> *network
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-05
<InHisName> six hours later and no typing at all
 * InHisName tires, waits for some conversation
<TheEvilPhoenix> BEEP!
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<InHisName> Meep Meep  ---> thonk!!      [goes the anvil]
<WiCkD1> hello.
<andrew> hi
<andrew> WiCkD1: Mornin
<andrew> WiCkD1: Morning*
<WiCkD1> morning.
<JonathanD> morning.
<kasted> good morning sir
<JonathanD> Hello kasted
<kasted> hey man, just waiting for the coffee
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<rmg51> forgot to hit enter :-/
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<JonathanD> Coffee would be good
<rmg51> 0/
<JonathanD> Maybe I can get to andys
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> good morning all
<InHisName> a new name typed in this morning.  [new to me]  who might you be kasted / ski ?
<pleia2> teddy-dbear: stitch is on a plane to philly
<jedijf> guess he's going to airport
<pleia2> he stowed away in mjoseph's luggage
<MutantTurkey> Linux signs tomorrow at the protest?
<mikedep333> "we're a long way from redmond"
<mikedep333> actually, the NYSE practically runs on linux
<MutantTurkey> "Why not Linux, with a zoidberg picture"
<mikedep333> linux isn't just free, it's efficient
<mikedep333> i don't really get the "why not" zoidberg theme
<mikedep333> *meme
<MutantTurkey> theme, meme same thing?
<MutantTurkey> anyone know how EDID works?
<mikedep333> MutantTurkey, your graphics driver should abstract that for you
<MutantTurkey> mikedep333: I am aware
<MutantTurkey> but that is irrelevant when you are writing said abstraction program
<mikedep333> there's a command you can run to manually adjust your graphics settings
<mikedep333> or view them
<MutantTurkey> AND or need to extract data
<mikedep333> yeah
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<mikedep333> what's the command
<MutantTurkey> what command is that?
<MutantTurkey> :|
<MutantTurkey> I thouht it would just be somewhere in /proc
<mikedep333> xrandr I think
<mikedep333> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<MutantTurkey> hmmm
<MutantTurkey> I thought it was xrandr
<MutantTurkey> I actually need to extract info like manufactuer and things
<mikedep333> xrandr -q
<mikedep333> hmm, can't help you with that
<MutantTurkey> yeah. dunno
<MutantTurkey> I don't even know if libkrandr supports it
<mikedep333> sorry, I gotta go
<mikedep333> bbl
<MutantTurkey> :[
<MutantTurkey> xrandr.h is of some help
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-06
<rmg51> http://www.pcworld.com/article/241233/apple_chairman_steve_jobs_dies_at_age_56.html?tk=nl_newsalert
<MutantTurkey> about time
<MutantTurkey> :|
<MutantTurkey> anyone going tomorrow?
<GeekyAdam> hi all. what's tomorrow?
<MutantTurkey> GeekyAdam: protest in philly or such
<GeekyAdam> oh. anyone going?
<MutantTurkey> me!
<GeekyAdam> MutantTurkey: how close are you to philly?
<GeekyAdam> and what's the protest about?
<MutantTurkey> GeekyAdam: anti-corporate anti-goverment anti-top1%
<MutantTurkey> GeekyAdam: suburbs out by warminster
<GeekyAdam> doesn't sound like my cup of hot cocoa
<MutantTurkey> actually sunny and 69
<pvl1> hello
<bts3685|vps> GeekyAdam: he's referring to the Occupy Wall Street phenomenon
<pleia2> apparently there was a gathering in downtown sf, but I was too busy being rich and self absorbed (I mean, I have a job)
<bts3685|vps> i
<bts3685|vps> err
<bts3685|vps> i'm too busy not being a hipster with invaluable time
<pleia2> my mini9 doesn't make sound anymore :(
<pleia2> the speakers are in the screen part, and for the past several months if I moved the screen to the wrong tilt I'd lose sound
<pleia2> now no amount of adjusting makes sound happen
<pleia2> the internet tells me others have had this problem too
<pleia2> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1415051.html
<pleia2> hey, I wasn't even looking for an ubuntu-specific answer!
<bts3685|vps> that's because ubuntu's more prevalent than unskilled sarcasm amongst US teens.
<andrew> Morning
<beta0x64> good morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<toggles> morning
<JonathanD> Morning toggles
<JonathanD> and a lovely one it is.
<toggles> Good for you! I'm stuck in an ashtray
<JonathanD> guess I'll make some breakfast.
<rmg51> morning
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<rmg51> 0/
<toggles> JonathanD: how was breakfast?
<toggles> two eggs, over easy, side of home fries?
<toggles> damn i miss bacon...
<InHisName> morning toggles, Mr. Bacon where ever you are, rmg51, JonathanD, and even andrew
<JonathanD> breakfast was good
<JonathanD> I had bacon, with bacon and bacon.
<teddy-dbear> morning
 * InHisName enjoyed a small bowl of grape-nuts and NO bacon
<andrew> morning
 * andrew is addicted to Google Analytics Real Time stuff
<knightzero> Good morning all.
<toggles> mmm.. bacon... tomorrow I will leave the land of no bacon and behold, Saturday will be a day of bacon in the land of plenty
<JonathanD> Hello knightzero.
 * TheEvilPhoenix yawns at the previous statement
<JonathanD> andrew: whats up?
<TheEvilPhoenix> and hello everyone
<JonathanD> Hello TheEvilPhoenix
<toggles> TheEvilPhoenix: thats because you're surrounded by it, can't find it here..
<toggles> or breakfast for that matter..
<TheEvilPhoenix> toggles:  heh
<TheEvilPhoenix> neither of yo uare being forced to configure windows servers
 * TheEvilPhoenix is annoyed
<toggles> LOL true enough
<JonathanD> TheEvilPhoenix: I am. I feel your pain.
<JonathanD> Worse yet, a windows WEB server.
<toggles> i thought they were like Dodos?
<TheEvilPhoenix> JonathanD:  even worse...
<TheEvilPhoenix> JonathanD:  a Microsoft SHAREPOINT server running on a windows WEB server
<JonathanD> Oh my :P
<JonathanD> toggles: they're not uncommon on an intranet :P
<JonathanD> and as long as they stay there, they're not too bad.
<toggles> lol
<TheEvilPhoenix> JonathanD:  what's worse... i just realized this isnt on its own box >.>
<TheEvilPhoenix> its running in a VM
<toggles> i heard an LO the other day, i thought they said something like they were down to 30% or something
<JonathanD> Thats actually better, isn't it? :)
<JonathanD> TheEvilPhoenix: VM is better, it'll reboot faster.
<JonathanD> And thats useful for a windows box, right?
<TheEvilPhoenix> JonathanD:  not really - whoever set up the VM is an idiot and only gave 75GB disk space, one CPU core, and 1GB RAM for Server 2k8R2
<TheEvilPhoenix> the host note has 1.5TB drive space >.>
<JonathanD> TheEvilPhoenix: but at least they setup a SQL instance on another server for sharepoint.... right...?
<TheEvilPhoenix> total drive space*
<TheEvilPhoenix> no they didnt
<TheEvilPhoenix> as i said
<TheEvilPhoenix> they're idiots
<JonathanD> Yeah...
 * TheEvilPhoenix is highly annoyed now
<JonathanD> 75GB is fine.
<JonathanD> If SQL is elsewhere.
<JonathanD> 20GB is probably fine if SQL is elsewhere, even.
<TheEvilPhoenix> probably not
<JonathanD> well, maybe not for 2k8
<TheEvilPhoenix> sharepoint enterprise takes more resources and memory than just server
<TheEvilPhoenix> even for 2k8, 20GB would run the base OS
<TheEvilPhoenix> but that's it
<TheEvilPhoenix> i can install sharepoint but with the 1GB RAM allocation it'll lag like a bitch
 * TheEvilPhoenix speaks from experience
<JonathanD> they should be able to give you more ram, no?
<TheEvilPhoenix> well...
<TheEvilPhoenix> i put through the ticket a few hours ago
<JonathanD> It's 2k8, ask for 4GB
<TheEvilPhoenix> but knowing the state...
<JonathanD> at least.
<TheEvilPhoenix> they are VERY SLOW at fixing shit
<JonathanD> well
<JonathanD> thats the upside of it being a VM. You cna install sucky laggy sharepoint and they can fix the ram later for snappier sharepoint.
<TheEvilPhoenix> (and I dont have physical access to the server box)
<TheEvilPhoenix> indeed
<JonathanD> maybe. someday
<JonathanD> if they get around to it.
 * TheEvilPhoenix did install SharePoint
<TheEvilPhoenix> with 3 forced-kills of the VM instance
<JonathanD> We have a sharepoint box too.
<TheEvilPhoenix> due to lag or full freeze
<JonathanD> I made a little thing to scan directly to it.
<TheEvilPhoenix> oh they have other sharepoint boxes...
<JonathanD> and index the scans.
<JonathanD> it was somewhat fun.
<TheEvilPhoenix> but they're not Enterprise sharepoint
<TheEvilPhoenix> you know, the $250-per-User-Access-License sharepoint
<TheEvilPhoenix> not the free one
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> I've used both.
<TheEvilPhoenix> tbpfh
<TheEvilPhoenix> the state needs to redo its networking
<JonathanD> Well that goes without saying.
<JonathanD> :)
<JonathanD> I've never done work for a government agency that didn't.
<TheEvilPhoenix> the internal sandboxes of the office of info tech is decent...
<TheEvilPhoenix> as is the internal OIT intranet
<TheEvilPhoenix> (which I partly designed)
<JonathanD> Where are you?
<TheEvilPhoenix> harrisburg
<JonathanD> figured :)
<JonathanD> I used to spend a fair amount of time out there.
<TheEvilPhoenix> well my actual place i live at is Pittsburgh
<TheEvilPhoenix> but as a student at Penn State Harrisburg campus...
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'm out in Harrisburg much more often :P
<JonathanD> I worked for an IBM business partner, and picked up most of their IBM xseries work in harrisburg.
<JonathanD> Almost all of it was gov.
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<TheEvilPhoenix> this system I'm IRC-ing from is a KDE system
<TheEvilPhoenix> and the unfortunate issue is
<JonathanD> I was basically the guy who had to make everything do what the sales people said it could, but it actually couldn't.
<TheEvilPhoenix> the state wifi is restricted by MAC, authentication, and OS-filtering
<TheEvilPhoenix> i.e. linux will *NOT* be able to use the networking
<JonathanD> mmm
<JonathanD> Awesome.
<TheEvilPhoenix> well... with the exception of the wifi at PEMA
<TheEvilPhoenix> but that's got user auth so...
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol...
<TheEvilPhoenix> "Never run a Microsoft SQL server under the system context."
<TheEvilPhoenix> Better idea:
<TheEvilPhoenix> "Never run a Microsoft SQL server."
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> (i'm in class xD)
<TheEvilPhoenix> has Oneiric been released yet?
<JonathanD> no
<TheEvilPhoenix> then there's an idiot in the Kubuntu channel :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> well...
<JonathanD> at least I don't think so...
<TheEvilPhoenix> #k-offtopic
<TheEvilPhoenix> <(ID+)ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<JonathanD> Final Release:-13th October 2011
<TheEvilPhoenix> so has chanserv ever been in here before?
<TheEvilPhoenix> or am i confuzled
<JonathanD> hmmm
<JonathanD> I don't know.
<JonathanD> I don't think it was changed recently.
<TheEvilPhoenix> well the channel *IS* still registered
<JonathanD> yes.
<JonathanD> you don't have to have chanserv to be registered, though.
<TheEvilPhoenix> rue
<TheEvilPhoenix> true*
<TheEvilPhoenix> just sayin ;P
<andrew> JonathanD: I'm up
<JonathanD> andrew: how goes? :)
<andrew> ok
<JonathanD> Good.
<andrew> tired
<andrew> actually, quite tired
<andrew> I shouldn't have stayed out so late last night
<andrew> but oh well, what's done is done
<andrew> or something like that
<andrew> I'll probably make the same mistake next week as well
<InHisName> andrew: what is 'Google analytics Real time stuff' ?
<andrew> http://analytics.blogspot.com/2011/09/whats-happening-on-your-site-right-now.html
<InHisName> I got an error from Update mgr.   Any suggestions on what to do next ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/703449/
<toggles> InHisName: you tride the command line?
<InHisName> command line for update manager substitute ?
<toggles> apt-get update?
<InHisName> I can....
<toggles> apt-get update --fix-missing ?
<InHisName> wait while I do that and upgrade too and that one too
<InHisName1> now it want to d/l the big vbox first.   Lotta waiting to see how it goes.
<InHisName1> Hmm, no errors.   So what do I do about update mgr ?  Should I be fixing something with it ?
<InHisName1> For next batch tomorrow or whenever.
<toggles> nah, it'll probably work next time
<toggles> good luck
<InHisName1> vbox's upgraded its own extension pack.  Nice.
<InHisName1> toggles: you got more faith in my machine than I.
<TheEvilPhoenix> InHisName1:  so do what I do - stick some C4 on your machine, light the fuse, then run
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<InHisName1> Phbbbbbttttssss.
<mikedep333> thank you sabdfl for educating us on animals we've never heard of before
<mikedep333> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<Sidewinder1> Odocoileus virginianus
<mikedep333> (although I knew about ocelots because cats are awesome)
<mikedep333> Sidewinder1, this is an official Ubuntu IRC channel, follow the code of conduct http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/chat
<Sidewinder1> WADR, Waht did I say that was beyond the COC?
<Sidewinder1> What, even.
<Sidewinder1> mikedep333, Sorry, my typing obviously leaves something to be desired.
<Sidewinder1> ^ I guess mikedep333 has me on 'ignore' or is terribly busy; in either case, I'm very patient..^ Three lines up. :-)
<Sidewinder1> mikedep333, For future reference, my credo has always been: " 'Tis better to remain silent and thought a fool, than to speak up and remove all doubt." I will await a response from you, no longer. May you have a pleasant evening.
<GeekyAdam> looks like i just missed something fun :/
<GeekyAdam> anyone here play WoW and/or DDO and/or Forsaken World and/or Global Agenda?
<GeekyAdam> (trying out some MMORPGs, trying to find one to stick to)
<GeekyAdam> still really like WoW, no way around it. but right now im just on their "free-to-play-til-lvl-20" dealy.
<GeekyAdam> its just so well built
<GeekyAdam> but then again 12 million registered users x $15/month should pay for some good dev teams heh
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-07
<jedijf> hello
<jedijf> h
<jedijf> runbing late for meeting
<jedijf> anyone here for meeting?
<Sidewinder1> GeekyAdam, My kids both played WOW, unfortunately not on *nix boxes..
<rmg51> I'm here meeting or no meeting ;-)
<jedijf> we will start at8:30
<rmg51> sounds like wishful thinking
<jedijf> we can have at release party too
 * mikedep333 wonders what the meeting is about
<rmg51> you have to wait 6 min to find out :-D
<jedijf> mikedep333: do you subscribe to the mailing list?
<jedijf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1854387
<jedijf> wanted to have an irc meeting about pa re-approval application
<jedijf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamApprovalGuidelines
<jedijf> 'approved' LoCo teams get Official CDs and Extra resources encourage more participation therefore, Being able to administer their resources is paramount, making sure that the team has what they need to promote ubuntu locally .
<mikedep333> jedijf, reading now
<jedijf> mikedep333: i linked up the pertinent info
<jedijf> would really like to get some activity outside of the philly region
<mikedep333> yup
<mikedep333> jedijf, sorry, I just moved back to the philly region!
<jedijf> move back
<mikedep333> I visit there often enough.
<mikedep333> State College that is.
<jedijf> where is there?
<mikedep333> well, not that often
<jedijf> ahh
<jedijf> we'll have to take what we can get and build from there
<jedijf> i reached out to CPLUG which is going through some leadership change, so hopefully that will spur something
<mikedep333> jedijf, I'd love to help, but I'm very busy with work and personal matters as of late
<jedijf> hahha
<jedijf> yes
<jedijf> np
<mikedep333> I haven't even gone to a PLUG meeting since I got back here.
<jedijf> maybe the release party for a few minutes
 * mikedep333 noticed some last minute major additions by canonical to oneiric
<mikedep333> like ubuntu-one-client-gnome 2.0
<mikedep333> by additions I mean updates, but still
<rmg51> let them get it all out of their systems before the release date
<jedijf> the rc should've dropped today, i've been too busy to check
<jedijf> ok meeting over
<jedijf> rmg51: can you look thru the re-approval app and see if you can link up photos or blogs or anything to the recent events
<jedijf> or any events that are missed
<jedijf> we stink at photos and blogs since lyz left, but there still may be something
<rmg51> I can never remember our events :-/
<rmg51> is there a reason the Pa lan party isn't listed anywhere?
<jedijf> the bevilaqua one?
<rmg51> yep
<rmg51> and none of our release parties are on the application
<rmg51> for that matter you didn't list any events past 2007
<rmg51> the application has nothing listed past Girls Inc
<pleia2> so who is coming to the plug north meeting on tuesday? :)
<GeekyAdam> I'm not playing WoW on linux.
<GeekyAdam> However, Sidewinder isn't here, so, nevermind.
<GeekyAdam> also, if it matters to anyone, I'm up in Erie, not Philly.
<GeekyAdam> but im just one man
<GeekyAdam> and by man i mean measly excuse for a 27 year old.
<MobileTurkey> o/
 * GeekyAdam waves at MobileTurkey.
<MobileTurkey> hey
<jedijf> rmg51: wrong one, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam/ReapprovalApplication
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: dude the protest was totally cool
<MobileTurkey> rather JonathanD ^
<rmg51> http://www.philly.com/philly/news/breaking/20111006_Protestors_arrive_at_City_Hall_for_Occupy_Philadelphia.html?cmpid=125219969
<rmg51> jedijf: that one looks better
<rmg51> I followed the link on the wiki
<MobileTurkey> rmg51I am in the prohotos!
<MobileTurkey> photos'
<MobileTurkey> playing guitar
<jedijf> hippiester
<rmg51> MobileTurkey: you are mentioned in the article
<MobileTurkey> really
<MobileTurkey> holy shit
<MobileTurkey> <not 20 had to say that or they wouldn't let me be reported)
<MobileTurkey> the reporters are idiots
<MobileTurkey> that was at 830
<MobileTurkey> before anyone got there
<MobileTurkey> they show up, leave and thats it
<MobileTurkey> :|
<MobileTurkey> still
<rmg51> MobileTurkey: when did you grow the beard?
<MobileTurkey> no what
<MobileTurkey> thats not me
<MobileTurkey> :|
<MobileTurkey> there are a few guys with guitars
<rmg51> http://www.philly.com/philly/gallery/Occupy_Philadelphia_protest.html
<rmg51> I'm not finding the photos with you
<MobileTurkey> photo six
<MobileTurkey> with sign
<MobileTurkey> video: protest music playing guiitar
<rmg51> http://www.philly.com/philly/gallery/Occupy_Philadelphia_protest.html
<MobileTurkey> http://cbsphilly.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/occupy-music-kurtz.jpg
<MobileTurkey> rmg51: yes that, the gallery, photo six
<rmg51> looking on philly.com
<MobileTurkey> a few videos as well
<rmg51> the links I posted take you to the start of the photos
<MobileTurkey> yeah
<MobileTurkey> I've seen them all
<MobileTurkey> rmg51: i have been watching closely
<jedijf> where's the new lappy
<jedijf> that's what i want to see
<MobileTurkey> in my bad
<MobileTurkey> bag
<MobileTurkey> charging my phome...
<MobileTurkey> it was awesome to use
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: was to busy playing music
<rmg51> when you said "playing the guitar" I passed by the one of you just standing there
<MobileTurkey> yeah  I don't think there are may of me playing guitar in photo on that sight
<MobileTurkey> more photos to come
<MobileTurkey> all the peoples photos
<MobileTurkey> not the news
<MobileTurkey> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cavalier92/6218261784/in/set-72157627833221226/
<MobileTurkey> flicker is where its all at
<GeekyAdam> so for that Philly Release Party, just curious, what kind of stuff do you do? everyone just sits down and installs 11.10 and chit-chats?
<MobileTurkey> GeekyAdam: drunken raves
 * MobileTurkey hides from pleia2 
<GeekyAdam> coolness
<Sadin> pleia2 guess who i just met :O
<Sadin> and i wish i could goto the release party but only with a learners permit i cant drive to philly and hang with a bunch of drinking ubuntu addicts :D
 * GeekyAdam eyes up CrunchBang for the first time.
<Sadin> ArchLinux if anything other then ubuntu or fedora imo
<GeekyAdam> i feel like Arch is the most-opposite distro from Ubuntu. Ubuntu = user-friendly, easy to use...Arch=bare minimum, for linux experts
<waltman> GeekyAdam: By the time most people reach the expert stage of Linux, they're tired of having to do everything by hand :)
<pleia2> Sadin: who?
<pleia2> waltman: +1
<Sadin> pleia2 MarkDude :O
<pleia2> Sadin: haha, oh, for certain values of "met" :)
<pleia2> he's all over the place
<Sadin> i joined the fedora design team
<Sadin> and hes in our irc all the time
 * pleia2 nods
<Sadin> the ubuntu design team as much as i love ubuntu was very... un open and unresonsive to new comers
<Sadin> lol
<Sadin> WHICH REMINDS me i need to order another ubuntu lanyard for my buddy when i get my hoodie
<pleia2> Sadin: sadly, they've actually *improved&
<pleia2> you should have seen them before :)
<Sadin> pleia2 so ive been told lol :P
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> 0/
<InHisName> Morning some more
<JonathanD> Still more morning.
<InHisName> but only for 7 more minutes
<InHisName> THEN it will get NOISY
<InHisName> The still-ness will be broken by a 6 & 8 y/o waking up.
<JonathanD> Mine are up.
<rmg51> Teddy went back to sleep :-D
<rmg51> all is quite here
<InHisName> Too quiet here too, gonna have to go make some noise to wake them up soon.
<InHisName> Seems they are taking up new habit of trying to sleep in more.
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> kids off to school now, all VERY quiet again.
<jedijf> sadin, give up on the webiste redesign and jump to fedora.......
<jedijf> *website
<InHisName> what does a website redesign have to do with jumping to fedora ?
<knightzero> Morning all!
<InHisName> howdy, knightzero
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-08
<InHisName> Good Evening knightzero and any else awake
<Sadin> i am awake :P
<Sadin> and wimpy wimpy ryan howard my god
<Sadin> no offence phillies NO OFFENCE
<InHisName> who knows command line for upgrading ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04 ?
<InHisName> I looked in man page for apt-get but it wasn't obvious
<Sadin> InHisName it should propt you to upgrade when you run system update application
<InHisName> It did not.
<InHisName> running again says 0 0 0 for all parts.
<Sadin> InHisName there is a way through the system update in in some extra option thing
<InHisName> sudo apt-get update was the command that did not do it
<Sadin> use the GUI system update
<Sadin> theres an option some where im looking for where i saw it one sec
<InHisName> I'll check for sub options.   NO gui on my ubuntu server
<Sadin> oh your talking server
<Sadin> my mistake
 * pleia2 waits for airplane to philly
<InHisName> sorry should have said server earlier
<InHisName> Its a little late for plane to philly tonight, pleia2
<pleia2> InHisName: it's a redeye
<Sadin> pleia2 InHisName wish i could come to release party :(
<InHisName> I didn't know they still did redeyes any more
<pleia2> I go sleepies on the plane, wake up in philly
<pleia2> oh yes, I almost always take them when going to philly
<InHisName> Prolly nicest price too
<pleia2> because I hate sleep
<pleia2> heh
<InHisName> what's it do... arrive 6am our time ?
<pleia2> [Dyeah, 6:20
<InHisName> One of the first ones at a still resonably quiet airport that early.
<InHisName> No irc'ing across the country?
<pleia2> the flight has wifi, but I have a busy day tomorrow so I should sleep
<InHisName> Do they charge extra $$$ for use of wifi?
<pleia2> yeah, but we bought a monthly pass this month (lots of flying)
<InHisName> i.c.
<InHisName> pleia2: do you know the terminal command to upgrade server from 10.10 to 11.04 ?    I tried apt-get update / upgrade but not change in linux versions in uname -a
<InHisName> s/not/no/
<pleia2> do-release-upgrade
<pleia2> or something
<InHisName> inside apt-get ?
<pleia2> nt on good wifi at the moment, can't look at the exact command
<pleia2> no, ubuntu hasn't used apt-get for release upgrades in ages
<pleia2> (you can, but at our own risk)
<InHisName> try     man -k release-upgrade       or just one word ?
<InHisName> should I
<pleia2> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<InHisName> I can do that on commandline ?
<pleia2> yes, see the server instructions
<pleia2> on that page
<InHisName> ok
<pleia2> ok, time to leave the lounge and find a comfy spot out with all the muggles
<pleia2> (they are closing)
<InHisName> short and sweet, thanks pleia2
<pleia2> well, at least the wifi out here is good :)
<pleia2> bah, famous last words
<InHisName> Well I am on road to upgrading, all seems smooth at the start......
<andrew> morning
<InHisName> morning andrew
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<rmg51> the real morning, not one of those fake andrew mornings ;-)
<InHisName> morning andrew, JonathanD, and rmg51  and anyone else who happens to be awake.
<jedijf> InHisName: Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it
<InHisName> pleia2:  did you land and connect to wifi yet ?
<InHisName> I did twice now.   Aparently was only at 10.04.   Now at 11.04
<jedijf> InHisName: it's a command itself type do<tab><tab>
<InHisName> pleia2 helped me with a web link with instructions to install a couple of things and edit a prompt setting before the DO command would work.  It worked great after that.  2wice.
<InHisName> jedijf: actually that was comment for you to see. ^
<jedijf> awesome, excellent practice for her talk at North
<GeekyAdam> afternoon
<GeekyAdam> waltman: good point
<JonathanD> To the store!
<Sidewinder1> Guess everyone is outside, enjoying this glorious whether; so what the heck am I doin' in front of this screen?
<GeekyAdam> the same thing I'm doing.
<Sidewinder1> :D
<GeekyAdam> anyone have experience running teamspeak-server in ubuntu server?
<andrew> morning
<andrew> morning rmg51 & InHisName
<andrew> pleia2: Welcome $home-1
<waltman> it's home^ :)
<rmg51> afternoon andrew
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-10-09
<InHisName> Evening andrew, rmg51, waltman, GeekyAdam, and everyone else
<waltman> Evening.
<Sadin> hey waltman
<pvl1> hello
<InHisName> now it is morning AGAIN folks !
<andrew> morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<Beta0x64> Good morning
<Beta0x64> How are you?
<Beta0x64> Damn unreliable...
<rmg51> morning
<InHisName> Evening folks!
<InHisName> Well,   nearly anyway
 * GeekyAdam waves.
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: god bless america
<MutantTurkey> my laptop is already falling apart...
<MutantTurkey> my screen has a seperate peice of plastic at the top, and its coming loose.
<MutantTurkey> so the whole topof the screen bends
<GeekyAdam> MutantTurkey: what brand is it? just curious.
<MutantTurkey> thinkpad
<MutantTurkey> which is why I am shocked
<GeekyAdam> wow yeah they're usually pretty dependable
<MutantTurkey> I am really pissy now
<MutantTurkey> I dont want to send it back, I need it for school and work. I don't want to keep it broken, I don't want to half ass fix it
<MutantTurkey> damnit.
<InHisName> MutantTurkey: call them, there might be local place that can fix it under warranty etc.
<InHisName> he ducks in time to miss  comment
<InHisName> Hrmmm, I didn't know a turkey could duck.....
<jedijf> 2008 sfd what was it?
<jedijf> anyone
<rmg51> looks like we didn't present that year
<rmg51> http://pacsnet.org/meetings20089.php
<jedijf> ty
<jedijf> losing my mind
<rmg51> that's why I always say Teddy is the brains of the group ;-)
<jedijf> and you're right
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-01
<waltman> TOO quiet
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> YAWN
<InHisName> Ohoooo, now THREE times as many of 'mornings' & YAWNs said as yesterday.
<waltman> It's been a LONG TIME since I've had to wake up with an alarm
<waltman> but job++
<InHisName> a job WOULD be nice for me too, someday
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<ChinnoDog> My server has been awake too long. 144 days.
<ChinnoDog> my unicode is broken :-(
<ChinnoDog> idk why. My terminal client is in unicode. My screen session is in unicode.
<ChinnoDog> Nothing has changed but it is borked
<jedijf> awake too long
<jedijf> on strike
<waltman> WTF, Windows doesn't come with a PDF viewer?
<jedijf> foxit
<jedijf> if they put on adobe you would hate them more
<ChinnoDog> Every PC vendor installs Adobe
<ChinnoDog> I think MS doesn't do it only because of the licensing
<waltman> I just installed acrobat reader
<waltman> meh
<ChinnoDog> They have a built in zip file viewer but the library for that had been out for more than 10 years before they did that
<waltman> It's shinier than I remember, but underneath it's still the same old mess :)
<ChinnoDog> Note that the mess you speak of is built on gtk
<jedijf> isn't foxit the lighter win pdf viewer of choice anymore?
<ChinnoDog> I have never used foxit
<ChinnoDog> I have used pdfxchange. That allows you to mark up pdfs and it is free.
<mn2010> Hello All~
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-02
 * mn2010 is away: Client Away, XChat-Trunk
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> morning
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<waltman> Morning, bears
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<waltman> So the *default* in Windows 7 is to install system updates in the middle of the night and then reboot my machine without asking? WTF?
<waltman> AND to not even restore the apps I had running?
<ChinnoDog> Restoring apps you had running is a Linux thing. The ability to restore to a specific state is built into the app though, not into the OS. Many Windows apps wouldn't return to the same screen that was open when the system shutdown anyway.
<ChinnoDog> But I agree the default Windows Update settings are pretty dumb
<waltman> OSX has done it since Lion last year.
<ChinnoDog> OSX apps usually have fewer screens
<ChinnoDog> (a good thing)
<ChinnoDog> As for the updates, Win32 does not allow replacing in-use files like POSIX so even though the updates run as frequently as they do in Ubuntu reboots are necessary :-(
<ChinnoDog> imho the POSIX method of replacing files is far superior to the Win32 method
<waltman> Also there are different keys to flip between apps and windows within apps. I used to hate that, but now it seems second-nature.
<ChinnoDog> I wish it was always the same keys to flip between child windows
<waltman> I think there's a way to do it.
<ChinnoDog> Those keys are not part of the API. A lot of apps use the same keys but not all of them. :-(
 * ChinnoDog noms some bacon
<ChinnoDog> Anyone have an opinion about the reliability of refurbished hard drives?
<rmg51> no. but I'm off to see my doctor:P
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: idk, i figure electronics - either don't work instantly or if they fail and replaced something as good as new - but, saying that, never did refurbed hd -
<ChinnoDog> A lot of refurb electronics are better than brand new but I make an exception when there are analog circuits involved including CRTs and hard disk servos
<ChinnoDog> Things I read online suggest refurb drives are awesome so long as they are factory refurb and not third party. Most of them just need new controllers or firmware. If there is anything wrong with the platters they would be junk.
<ChinnoDog> I've read several comments now by people who say that refurb drives are more reliable than the brand new ones they have purchased.
<InHisName> I had one refurb die on me, ChinnoDog
<InHisName> It was a 30Gig, WD
<InHisName> A replacement within the 3 years.
<InHisName> It lasted about 4 or so more.
<ChinnoDog> Sounds pretty reasonable to me
<InHisName> Out of the dozens of others, only 2-3 died and got replaced by factory 1-2 times. One out of warranty.
<ChinnoDog> I don't think WD was reliable in the 30gb era
<ChinnoDog> They were prone to sudden catastrophy and then ressurection
<InHisName> All the rest got turned off due to technology passing them by too fast.
<InHisName> Opps  sorry, it was MaxStor
<ChinnoDog> In that case it was pretty good for a maxstor
<ChinnoDog> those things are garbage :-p
<ChinnoDog> s/maxstor/maxtor
<ChinnoDog> refurb 1tb hard disk gets my vote but only after I see it on the shelf at Microcenter.
<jedijf> what are you looking for, duct tape?
<ChinnoDog> hehe
<ChinnoDog> Their web site doesn't say what brand or model it is or who refurbished it
<ChinnoDog> I need to see its brand and specs before I buy
<ChinnoDog> It is $61.19 so if it is decent it is worth it
<jedijf> i just bought a refurbed dell desktop sunday for some kid we know
<ssweeny> not sure i'd trust a refurbed hard disk
<jedijf> microcenter ^^^
<ssweeny> no telling how many miles it's spun
<ChinnoDog> I wasn't sure either ssweeny but I did some online research and everyone who has owned them says they are more reliable than new ones.
<ssweeny> sounds like a scam
<ChinnoDog> Everyone who has not one one says they are bad on priciple but their opinions don't count.
<ChinnoDog> s/has not one one/has not owned one/
<ssweeny> sounds like something a scammer would say
<ChinnoDog> :-p
<ChinnoDog> You can't say something that you have no experience with is bad on principle unless you are an elitist.
<ChinnoDog> And there are many of those.
<jedijf> now you're a commoner? when did this happen?
<ChinnoDog> When have I not been?
 * ChinnoDog noms cake wrapped in 24 carat gold foil
<jedijf> but is the cake any good?
<ChinnoDog> like it matters
<ChinnoDog> Probably a tastykake in disguise
<jedijf> don't keep bank data on your refurbed hard drive
<ChinnoDog> Why?
<ChinnoDog> Is it bugged?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-03
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<waltman> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> Don't keep a refurbed drive in your bank.
<InHisName> Y the bank could sell out and new owners got your data in hostage.
<ChinnoDog> I don't think you understand how refurb drives work
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-04
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> hey walt
<waltman> Yo.
<JonathanD> Good morning. Whats up?
<waltman> I'm beat. I'm not used to this whole "working" thing.
<JonathanD> heh :)
<waltman> Yesterday was a really long day. I should have skipped Central.
<JonathanD> How was central?
<waltman> Well, folks interested in disk clusters seemed to like it.
<waltman> Personally he lost me in his first 15 minutes
<waltman> He started his talk with like 20 straight slides with nothing but bullet items
<JonathanD> So he was well armed.
<waltman> indeed
<waltman> I even skipped the free pizza afterwards
<JonathanD> I had pizza last night.
<JonathanD> But not plug pizza.
<JonathanD> I could have gone to plug or hive, really. The heater guy was here all of 5 minutes.
<waltman> so you missed both?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> I assumed I wouldn't have time :P
<waltman> :(
<waltman> Fortunately Monday's a Drexel holiday.
<JonathanD> I've never been to plug central.
<JonathanD> waltman: I think Drexel holidays need to be more widely celebrated.
<waltman> This next one is. Most people call it "Columbus Day".
<JonathanD> Oh, so it is.
<waltman> huh, linkin spam
<waltman> linkedin
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoles
<InHisName> morning, teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> sup peeps
<jedijf> ky	yesky		2
<ChinnoDog> ?
<jedijf> exactly
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-05
<ChinnoDog> I hate Windows 8. It is worse than Unity.
<waltman> Worse that Windows 7?
<ChinnoDog> Windows 7 is ok.
<ChinnoDog> Windows 2000 was the best.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> hey JonathanD
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<rmg51> besides us?
<rmg51> well, I did break down and bought a new Windows 7 laptop :-D
<rmg51> breakfast time
<waltman> rmg51: !
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<yoda_van> rmg51: :(
<rmg51> yeah, I know. I still have to use Windows for birthday cards :P
<ChinnoDog> mmm, pancake
<ChinnoDog> password
<ChinnoDog> oops
<ChinnoDog> that was my password in a virtual machine I am running a test in
<JonathanD> hunter2
<jedijf> sure it was
<ChinnoDog> It was. I am trying to figure out if I can boot Ubuntu on a drive encrypted with Truecrypt.
<ChinnoDog> I am getting warmer
<InHisName> So are you a pancake, ChinnoDog since you are getting warmer ?
<ChinnoDog> I am getting closer to running Ubuntu with Truecrypt full drive encryption
<ChinnoDog> I think I reached the end of the line. This will never work in Ubuntu.
<pleia2> what's wrong with the native full disk encryption?
<ChinnoDog> I want to avoid extra password prmopts. I want to put it in at boot and then be done with it
<pleia2> how many times is it asking for your password?
<pleia2> not sure where to file this bug, hm
<pleia2> did you install full disk encyrption via the installer, or after?
<ChinnoDog> I tried it a bunch of ways. Truecrypt doesn't support full disk encryption of Linux but I was hoping to get around that by using the Windows boot loader.
<ChinnoDog> http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/14227/multi-boot-with-full-hard-drive-encryption-and-pre-boot-authentication
<ChinnoDog> There is that. I think Fedora must have something added to /boot though
<waltman> Disk encryption scares me. I'm worried some day the drive will die unexpectedly and I'll want to recover something off of it.
<ChinnoDog> I'm worried someone will steal my laptop and make off with my data
<pleia2> that's your first problem, storing data on a laptop! :)
<ChinnoDog> It is unavoidable. hehe
<waltman> ChinnoDog: two words: "the cloud"
<pleia2> I keep temporary data on my laptop, but nothing I don't back up, and nothing that I'd worry about in particular if it was stolen (oh no, they got my little mermaid avi!)
<pleia2> ssh keys, but none passwordless and I can just revoke access on my servers anyway
<ChinnoDog> It is always backed up. I'm not worried about not having it, I am worried about the thief having it.
<pleia2> all that ChinnoDog pr0n
<ChinnoDog> Yes, all the chinnopr0n
<ChinnoDog> This would be a lot easier if I had a hard drive with full disk encryption in the firmware
<ChinnoDog> ok, I am killing my FDE project. lol. I'll just stay unencrypted.
 * ChinnoDog rigs laptop to self destruct in event of theft
<pleia2> ok, I just installed 12.10 with the shiny new full disk encryption that it offers, and it asked for my encryption password a total of 1 time
 * pleia2 heads out for a bit
<ChinnoDog> I was trying to do something much more complicated. I wanted one password for Windows and Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-06
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> you there waltman
<waltman> JonathanD: yo
<JonathanD> waltman_: nevermind :)
<waltman_> JonathanD: gotcha
<waltman_> JonathanD: It was a really good talk today.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-10-07
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> morning to you, Randy and .... Hey! teddy is missing
<JonathanD> Morning folks.
<pleia2> jedijf: will Ubuntu PA have a booth at CPOSC?
<JonathanD> pleia2: I'll be there with ubuntu CDs
<JonathanD> I don't think there is a table.
<waltman> Well, there are tables. The question is whether any of them belong to Ubunta PA :)
<JonathanD> Indeed
<jedijf> pleia2: we're gonna ride on the FOSSCON table
<pleia2> cool
<jedijf> i declined the table - that may be a waste, but with FOSSCON having a table, the combo works
 * pleia2 nods
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-30
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hi
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> mooorning
<ChinnoDog> My /var/log is 9.2gb. What do I do about that?
<jedijf> get rid of all the tar'd up old never gonna look at stuff
<jedijf> that's called a log jam
<jedijf> or start reading?
<ChinnoDog> Is there an easier way to do that than going through every item?
<ChinnoDog> haha
<ChinnoDog> Reading 9.2gb of text files could take the rest of my life.
<square-r00t> cd /var/log;rm -f *.gz *.[0-9];for i in `find /var/log/ -maxdepth 1 -type f`;do cat /dev/null > $i;done
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: one liner practice - use ls -lt first - when it works - use rm
<square-r00t> removes all your old logs and truncates all your current ones
<jedijf> square-r00t: NO
<jedijf> dude
<jedijf> jesus
<jedijf> fish vs give
<square-r00t> i know. i just like showing off my one-liners. :/
<jedijf> in the future let them try - then everyone can show results - the beauty is many ways to accomplish tasks
<square-r00t> well, i was also flying blind; i mean that pretty much wipes out everything in /var/log to a fresh slate so i have no idea if he wants to keep anything
<jedijf> i would've used [2-9]
<square-r00t> hell, he can strip the -maxdepth 1 even and he'll get a totally pristine /var/log recursively, but meh
<jedijf> lol
<square-r00t> yeah, not everyone likes keeping logs. hehe
<square-r00t> hell, for my personal boxes i just have journald logging to memory
<square-r00t> but i have a syslog backup
<pleia2> was tempting to use logstash on my personal servers, you know, for fun, in my free time
<pleia2> because logstash is cool
<square-r00t> i probably wouldn't bother unless i had a dedicated box for it
<pleia2> well yes, logstash itself would run somewhere churning through it all
<ChinnoDog> Closer examination showed that nearly all of it was my php5-fpm.log which I had set logging level to debug.. oops
<TheLordOfTime> ChinnoDog, yeah, don't use debug log level :P
<TheLordOfTime> unless you're debugging a problem
<TheLordOfTime> php 101
<ChinnoDog> I /was/ debugging a problem... a long time ago
<TheLordOfTime> and forgot to turn it off :P
<TheLordOfTime> that explains the massive logs though
<steven_> any graphic designers here--working with commercial printers?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-01
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<HowdyDoody> afternoon
<steven_> trying to understand how to move from 12.04 to 13.04
<steven_> I'm working on a pc
<rmg51> stay with 12.04
<steven_> ok on the 12.04
<steven_> thanks
<rmg51> the only way to go from 12.04 to 13.04 is a clean install
<rmg51> wait for 14.04
<rmg51> both are LTS's
<steven_> I was starting to think that way
<rmg51> you can go from LTS to LTS
<steven_> are there any graphic designers on this channel
<steven_> understand the LTS
<rmg51> I can't answer your last question
<rmg51> you may just have to wait to see if anyone comes forward
<steven_> thanks
<steven_> rgm51--how will design changes in OS effect applications and the use of applications?
<rmg51> if the changes are just cosmetic nothing will happen
<rmg51> but in the past any design change had no real effect on apps
<rmg51> all that happened was how you got to things
<rmg51> think Unity
<rmg51> just a different way to get to things
<steven_> I'm thinking mostly of GIMP, Scribus
<rmg51> the only real big change with Unity was it was very easy to add things to the panel
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-02
<steven_> Unity seems to work good--will Ubun tu go in a different direction
<rmg51> no
<steven_> ok
<rmg51> Unity is here to stay
<rmg51> I don't use it, but it isn't going anywhere
<steven_> I'm retired but want to get back into design--lots has changed within the last ten years
<rmg51> have fun
<steven_> PDF seems to be an equalizer in the graphic field
<steven_> Thanks for chatting with me--feel a little better about Ubuntu
<rmg51> :-D
<wyattderp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9-VDN__jig   I post this.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<HowdyDoody> G'mornin'
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-03
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning
<JonathanD> Hi.
<rmg51> bye
<waltman> Labs this morning. My kids are getting their first quiz!
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<jedijf> waltman: awesome! have fun
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-04
<HowdyDoody> Morning all
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> foggy out there
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Morning all
<ChinnoDog> no fog here
<JonathanD> Nor here.
<HowdyDoody> Morning
<waltman> Well, it's burned off by now!
<HowdyDoody> I'm going to be a new daddy again.
<HowdyDoody> Adoption to be finalized Nov 15, 'National Adoption Day'.  Look for us in Inquirer in following days.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-05
<adom> HowdyDoody: congrats!
<HowdyDoody> thanks, adom
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<HowdyDoody> Morning
<JonathanD> hi
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> hi waltman
<waltman> hey
<JonathanD> hows it goin?
<waltman> not bad. Out in Pittsburgh for PPW today.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-10-06
<HowdyDoody> Good Sunday Morning to all !
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Monring.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-29
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-30
<InHisName> Evening
<jthan> Hey
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> Anyone using Xen as a hypervisor on a workstation?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-10-01
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> \o
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys,hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> Whoa. I successfully changed my root partition.
<ChinnoDog> I screwed it up a few times before it worked.
<ChinnoDog> Better reboot to make sure it still works.
<ChinnoDog> It works! :D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-10-02
<ChinnoDog> I just realized I can not install Xen though. EFI boot isn't supported until Linux 3.17 and that is what I am using.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-10-03
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<jthan> Wooooooooooo!!! Friday
<ChinnoDog> I have never had apt be broken right after a fresh install before. Strange.
<ChinnoDog> I installed Ubuntu Studio and apt tells me there is a hash mismatch when I try to upgrade it.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-28
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> How's things back east? :)
<rmg51> cooling down
<JonathanD> Pope ropes gone?
<rmg51> not sure
<JonathanD> We're flying back in this afternoon.
<rmg51> didn't go see him
<rmg51> schools are still closed today
<JonathanD> hmmm
<rmg51> all because of clean up
<JonathanD> Fun times.
<JonathanD> Hi
<jackson> morning
<JonathanD> Howdy.
<jackson> coming back to Pa from put in bay area ohio ATM
<JonathanD> jackson: we're on a plane from SF ourselves.
<jackson> cool
<jackson> i used to live in San Nosee
<jackson> Jose
<JonathanD> hah
<jackson> JonathanD: r u returning. back to Pa?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<jackson> ok I'm from Butler, N. of Pittsburgh.
<JonathanD> Heading to Philly.
<jackson> ok I used to work at Boscovs out of Reading.
<jackson> just out from Philadelphia
<jackson> JonathanD: i remember that I have chated with you before
<jackson> ok i better go
<JonathanD> Cool.
<jackson> later
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-29
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<WorkingTurkey1> Holt's Cigar Company is looking for an entry level PHP developer with a 1-3 years of experience to do web development. anyone looking?
<KyleYankan> Are cigars included in the compensation?
<WorkingTurkey1> lol
<WorkingTurkey1> had a long ass argument about that today
<WorkingTurkey1> we get cigars left and right
<WorkingTurkey1> but it is not a 'perk';
<KyleYankan> heh
<KyleYankan> Nah, I'd rather not deal in PHP all day
<jthan> What about cancer? Lol
<WorkingTurkey1> cancer++
<WorkingTurkey1> jthan--
<KyleYankan> What about it?
<KyleYankan> Do you not have any vices?
<jthan> Sure. But I imagine working in a place where people smoke all day would potentially cause more stress than... you know.. someone who smokes once a week
<WorkingTurkey1> smoking, drinking, cursing, being a filthy athiest
<WorkingTurkey1> jthan: i smoke probably 2 cigars a week
<KyleYankan> Yeah, no-one said chain-smoking cigars
<jthan> RIght, but do you work there? and do people smoke at the place?
<jthan> But also, When did I say anything about anyone's vices?!
<WorkingTurkey1> yes... i do
<WorkingTurkey1> and we have giant fucking ventilators and big ass AC systems
<WorkingTurkey1> it's like asking someone who works in a kitchen if they have a fan or just sit in the smoke all day
<jthan> I... don't think it's even a little the same, because 1) if you know how to cook there isn't smoke anyway and 2) it isn't nearly as caustic.
<jthan> But also, I think you missed the entire point
<jthan> and you're just getting defensive.
<WorkingTurkey1> lol
<WorkingTurkey1> i am bored
<WorkingTurkey1> 1) ok
<WorkingTurkey1> 2) really? 3rd work lung deaths are literally because of shitty ovens and stoves
<KyleYankan> I think that's illegal
<KyleYankan> I mean, maybe they have a smoking-area
<WorkingTurkey1> there is in fact an exception for cigar companies in philadelphia
<WorkingTurkey1> as well as just a few bars in the city.
<r00t^2> jthan: to be fair, if you're smoking meat, and you have smoke, you're definitely on the path to doing it the right way. ;) see also, blackened fish
<r00t^2> oh wait. y'all are yankees, you don't eat blackened stuff
<jthan> r00t^2: I don't really care. The point was, I was asking if the cancer was a "perk"
<jthan> lol
<jthan> I guarantee someone who works at a cigar / smoke shop is more exposed to chemicals over time than someone who doesn't
<r00t^2> no, but i bet the health insurance plan is awesome
<jthan> and that's it
<lazypower> well this conversation escalated quickly
<WorkingTurkey1> jthan: i agree
<lazypower> how is everyone?
<lazypower> I don't think I got the pleasure of meeting any of you at fosscon :(
<WorkingTurkey1> good, skipped fosscon this year.
<jthan> lazypower: live across the country now
<jthan> lol
<lazypower> I recall that
<lazypower> you moved to SF?
<jthan> Boulder, CO
<lazypower> Ah, nice. I sprint near there occasionally in Breckinridge and Dillon
<jthan> Beautiful areas
<lazypower> Indeed. Sprinting from a Ski Lodge is quite enjoyable
<lazypower> they typically have a nice conference area to seat ~ 12 people. Accomplish round-table work, then go explore the local venues in the evening
<jthan> All of the ski resorts here are awesome.
<jthan> Have you ventured to Aspen?
<jthan> WorkingTurkey1: Btw - I smoke cigar and pipe as well, but enjoy my time "off" between sessions to let my lungs recover :-p
<jthan> That was not my criticism / point
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-30
<rmg51> Morning
<KyleYankan>  /act all
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-10-01
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<L3gacy> morningn
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-10-02
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-03
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<Forge> Do we speak to speak, or to be heard?
<icey> indeed Forge
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<ChinnoDog> deep thoughts in here
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<Forge> If you make a script to say good morning, and then you die, but the script keeps on keeping on, aren't you still alive, at least on a certain level?
<icey> The cost of imortality is a script!
<Forge> Cheap enough.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<icey> \o teddy-dbear
<Forge> another day dawns/greetings in ubuntu chan/keeping it active
<jedijf> you're jealous
<jedijf> but thank you forthe greeting. i guess it's obligatory now after your ubuntu surprise weekend play
<jedijf> either last or the previous weekend
<Forge> Jedi Jim, what are you talking about? Or maybe, who are you talking to?
<jedijf> Forge: you Forge
<jedijf> :)
<Forge> What was my "ubuntu surprise weekend play"? I'm dense this AM, work has poisoned my mind.
<jedijf> you ran something on ubu server and were surprised it worked - can't remember what, but rememberthe event - prolly sysadmin chan
<jedijf> along those lines
<Forge> Oh, it wasn't surprise. Just happy that it worked. It was ZFS over mdraid that was the surprise. It's already taken action to preserve my data twice, where mdraid or lvm would have stayed silent and clueless.
<Forge> Welcome to Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 4.4.0-38-generic x86_64)
<Forge> Galactica FTW.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-07
<teddy-dbear>  Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-10-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-02
<erstazi> hey everyone. I have a little dilemma here. Trying to clone a hard drive ( /dev/sda to /dev/sdb ) however sdb is pure Advanced Format Disk (4k). Using ddrescue and dd don't line it up right. Tried with ibs=512 obs=4096 but no luck  https://pastebin.com/mHe8XDEt << here is the example of my partition tables. Any help appreciated greatly!
<jthan> erstazi: my brain can't fathom at 1AM but I made a note to revisit your question in the (later) AM
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> erstazi: You could partition sdb manually and copy the partitions instead of copying the entire block device
<ChinnoDog> I don't know if that will result in a working filesystem. If not then I would think the only option is to format the partitions on sdb as well and rsync the contents over.
<erstazi> ChinnoDog: thanks. Been waiting a bit before doing it. Ideally, I don't want to install fresh and then backup all the packages and data, however I can do that if need be. Very odd that this isn't more common of a situation than it is. Pure AF disks are very common out there that don't have the fake 512 bytes layer
<erstazi> Also read that I could switch the hard drives around and attempt that so I might try that method
<ChinnoDog> I'm sure it is a common situation. I think the problem has a lot of variables though. Most AF disks emulate 512k sectors so compatibility is good. Having everything work depends on this though. If the software treats sectors at 4k then all sorts of other unplanned things occur.
<erstazi> right, however this hard drive has no 512k sector compatibility
<ChinnoDog> The hard disk in my laptop has 4k sectors but I can move LVM volumes between it and my SSD without a problem. Your partition table on the original HDD is probably just not aligned well and copying the partitions themselves with dd will work fine.
<erstazi> it is pure 4096 bytes
<ChinnoDog> I think the compatibility is in software, not in hardware. Linux will allow addressing it as though it has 512k sectors.
<erstazi> Yeah, I am going to see in a second here when I flip hard drives
<erstazi> thanks!
<ChinnoDog> I keep saying 512k sectors. 512b sectors!
<ChinnoDog> HDDs will need to grow by a couple orders of magnitude before there are 512k sectors.
<JonathanD> I look forward to this day.
<Forge> I need to dump all the data off my new NVMe and rsync just the contents back. It's supposedly aligned, but performance is pretty lousy.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<swift110_> hey teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<swift110> how are you teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> good so far
<swift110> good teddy-dbear what ya up to
<teddy-dbear> getting ready for Halloween
<swift110> oh ok
<waltman> teddy-dbear: What's your costume going to be this year?
<teddy-dbear> I like my pirate costume
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<dzho> teddy-dbear: oh hi
<teddy-dbear> hi
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-06
<teddy-dbear>  Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning.
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-10-08
<teddy-dbear>  Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-01
<waltman> My new work pc -- assuming it every shows up -- will be running ubuntu.
<waltman> I was chatting some some of my new labmates today and I had to assure them it's possible to update ubuntu versions without breaking everything.
<waltman> I'm going to be very tempted to keep it on the 6-month release schedule like I do at home.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-10-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
